# GroupZ At West Coast Nationals:



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Hey Everyone: Come on by and visit the GroupZ sports car club booth at the MSA West Coast Nationals on Sunday May 5th. 
Pick up some club collectables and maybe join the club.
Z 'ya on Sunday.


----------

